# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Ո՞վ է ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյան

## Karina

Այս թեմայում առաջարկում եմ խոսել ճշմարիտ քրիստոնեության մասին: Ո՞վ է իրեն համարում ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյա և ինչու՞ :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյան նա է, ով ընդունում է Հիսուս Քրիստոսին որպես Տեր և Փրկիչ: Մնացած ամեն ինչը բխում է դրանից: Իսկ շրջապատի մարդիկ ընդհանրապես իրավունք չունեն մատնացույց անելու մեկին և ասելու, թե նա ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյա է կամ ոչ:

----------


## Վարպետ

Ես ընդունում եմ, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսին որպես Տեր և Փրկիչ, ու կջարդեմ լյուբոյի գլուխը, ով կասի, որ ինքը Տեր և Փրկիչ չի: Ես ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյա եմ:

----------


## Kurilshik

Հարգելի Վարպետ, իսկ որտեղ է Ձեր ճշմարիտ քրիստոնեական հանդուրժողականությունը, իսկ գլուխ ջարդելով,եթե չի դավաճանում իմ հիշողությունը ,զբաղվում էին հավատաքննիչները :Think:

----------


## Արամ

> Հարգելի Վարպետ, իսկ որտեղ է Ձեր ճշմարիտ քրիստոնեական հանդուրժողականությունը, իսկ գլուխ ջարդելով,եթե չի դավաճանում իմ հիշողությունը ,զբաղվում էին հավատաքննիչները


լավ թող ինքը գլուխը բռնի ես կջարդեմ :LOL:  :LOL:  ես ճշմարիտ Քրիստոնյա չեմ :LOL:

----------


## Kurilshik

> լավ թող ինքը գլուխը բռնի ես կջարդեմ ես ճշմարիտ Քրիստոնյա չեմ


«Ջարդել» պետք է խոսքով, ոչ թե ուժով :Not I:

----------


## Արամ

> «Ջարդել» պետք է խոսքով, ոչ թե ուժով


ինչ գիտես որ ես ուժով էի ջարդելու՞ :Smile:  :LOL:  դրա համար կվալտ կա :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. չկա Հ.Գ :LOL:

----------


## Kurilshik

> ինչ գիտես որ ես ուժով էի ջարդելու՞ դրա համար կվալտ կա
> 
> Հ.Գ. չկա Հ.Գ


Փորձեք ջարդել խոսքով :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հարգելի Վարպետ, իսկ որտեղ է Ձեր ճշմարիտ քրիստոնեական հանդուրժողականությունը, իսկ գլուխ ջարդելով,եթե չի դավաճանում իմ հիշողությունը ,զբաղվում էին հավատաքննիչները


Ճիշտ չես ըմբռնել ասածիս իմաստը :Smile:  Անցած լինի :Smile:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Ճիշտ չես ըմբռնել ասածիս իմաստը


_վարպետ ջան, դու ոչ թե ճիշտ, այլ ճշտի ճիշտ քրիստոնեա ես։_ 

Քրիստենության կրոնին հավատացող մարդկանց նպատակը այլ կրոններին հավատացողների նպատակներից շատ տարբեր չէ. Այն հանգստացնում է մարդուն, հույս ներշնչում, ստեղծում հանրային կապ… Ճշմարիտ քրիսոտենեաներ համարվել են Հայերը։ Այսօր այս հարցը տարբեր է։ Ո՞րն է ճշմարիտը. Ոգի՞ն, թե՞ Մարմինը։

----------


## Vaho

> Ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյան նա է, ով ընդունում է Հիսուս Քրիստոսին որպես Տեր և Փրկիչ: Մնացած ամեն ինչը բխում է դրանից: Իսկ շրջապատի մարդիկ ընդհանրապես իրավունք չունեն մատնացույց անելու մեկին և ասելու, թե նա ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյա է կամ ոչ:


Լիովին համաձայն եմ  :Hands Up:   :Ok:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյան նա է, ով ընդունում է Հիսուս Քրիստոսին որպես Տեր և Փրկիչ: Մնացած ամեն ինչը բխում է դրանից: Իսկ շրջապատի մարդիկ ընդհանրապես իրավունք չունեն մատնացույց անելու մեկին և ասելու, թե նա ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյա է կամ ոչ:


Բայց ասում են... :Cool: 

Ինչպես գիտեք, ես ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյա չեմ...  :Smile:

----------


## Chilly

> Ես ընդունում եմ, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսին որպես Տեր և Փրկիչ, ու կջարդեմ լյուբոյի գլուխը, ով կասի, որ ինքը Տեր և Փրկիչ չի: Ես ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյա եմ:


Հիմա ես էլ պնդում եմ, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը տեր և փրկիչ չի, ու որ կասկածում եմ նույնիսկ նրա գոյության հարցում, կարող ես ջարդե՞լ իմ գլուխը... Եթե լրիվ համոզված ես քո պնդման մեջ, կարող ենք հանդիպել ցանկացած տեղ ու դու կփորձես իրականացնել գրածդ...  :Angry2:

----------


## VisTolog

> Հիմա ես էլ պնդում եմ, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը տեր և փրկիչ չի, ու որ կասկածում եմ նույնիսկ նրա գոյության հարցում, կարող ես ջարդե՞լ իմ գլուխը... Եթե լրիվ համոզված ես քո պնդման մեջ, կարող ենք հանդիպել ցանկացած տեղ ու դու կփորձես իրականացնել գրածդ...


Կարծում եմ խոսքերով կջարդի... խոսքով ավելի էֆեկտիվ կլինի, քան թե կոտրվածք ստանալով.  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես ընդունում եմ, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսին որպես Տեր և Փրկիչ, ու կջարդեմ լյուբոյի գլուխը, ով կասի, որ ինքը Տեր և Փրկիչ չի: Ես ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյա եմ:


Պահոոոոոոոոոոոոոո իսկ ես ասում եմ որ Քրիստոսը Տեր և Փրկիչ չի և ով է այդ համարձակը որ պետք է գլուխս ջարդի:Սպասում եմ ու գլխիս մի հատ կասկա եմ դրել դե մարդ ես էլի:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Հիմա ես էլ պնդում եմ, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը տեր և փրկիչ չի, ու որ կասկածում եմ նույնիսկ նրա գոյության հարցում, կարող ես ջարդե՞լ իմ գլուխը... Եթե լրիվ համոզված ես քո պնդման մեջ, կարող ենք հանդիպել ցանկացած տեղ ու դու կփորձես իրականացնել գրածդ...


Իմ կարծիքով Քրիստոսը եղել է,բայց նա մարդ է:

----------


## Karina

Աստված մարդուն ընտրելու հնարավորություն է տվել, դա քո ընտրությունն է: Բայց, եթե դու այդպես ես կարծում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ դու իրավացի ես ու Քրիստոսը Աստված չի: Թեման ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյայի մասին է, եթե դու քեզ քրիստոնյա չես համարում խնդրում եմ մի մասնակցիր այս թեմային :Smile:

----------


## Chilly

> Աստված մարդուն ընտրելու հնարավորություն է տվել, դա քո ընտրությունն է: Բայց, եթե դու այդպես ես կարծում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ դու իրավացի ես ու Քրիստոսը Աստված չի: Թեման ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյայի մասին է, եթե դու քեզ քրիստոնյա չես համարում խնդրում եմ մի մասնակցիր այս թեմային


Խոնարհաբար խնդրում եմ, սահմանիր, թե ի՞նչ է նշանակում ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյա, էդ ժամանակ կասեմ, ես քրիստոնյա եմ թե՞ չէ !!!

----------


## Karina

Նա, ով հավատում է, որ Քրիստոսը խաչվեց մեր մեղքերի համար, մահացավ և թաղվեց և երրորդ օրը հարություն առավ: Նա, ով մահացել է մեղքերի համար և իր խաչը վերցրել ու գնում է Քրիստոսի հետևից:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հիմա ես էլ պնդում եմ, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը տեր և փրկիչ չի, ու որ կասկածում եմ նույնիսկ նրա գոյության հարցում, կարող ես ջարդե՞լ իմ գլուխը... Եթե լրիվ համոզված ես քո պնդման մեջ, կարող ենք հանդիպել ցանկացած տեղ ու դու կփորձես իրականացնել գրածդ...





> Կարծում եմ խոսքերով կջարդի... խոսքով ավելի էֆեկտիվ կլինի, քան թե կոտրվածք ստանալով.





> Պահոոոոոոոոոոոոոո իսկ ես ասում եմ որ Քրիստոսը Տեր և Փրկիչ չի և ով է այդ համարձակը որ պետք է գլուխս ջարդի:Սպասում եմ ու գլխիս մի հատ կասկա եմ դրել դե մարդ ես էլի:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով Քրիստոսը եղել է,բայց նա մարդ է:





> Նա, ով հավատում է, որ Քրիստոսը խաչվեց մեր մեղքերի համար, մահացավ և թաղվեց և երրորդ օրը հարություն առավ: Նա, ով մահացել է մեղքերի համար և իր խաչը վերցրել ու գնում է Քրիստոսի հետևից:


Ժողովուրդ, ես չեմ պատրաստվում որևէ մեկի գլուխը ջարդել :Jpit:  Միք ոգեւորվի և վիրավորվի իզուր :Smile:  Ասածս այն էր, որ միայն "Հիսուս Քրիստոսին Տեր և Փրկիչ" ընդունելով չի, որ մարդը քրիստոնյա է, այլ նաև այլ հանգամանքներով :Smile:  Այսինքն ես իմ գրության մեջ փորձել էի ցույց տալ կոնտրաստը մեկի, որը ընդունում է նրա Տեր և Փրկիչ լինելը, բայց իր վարքով քրիստոնյա չէ:  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Նա, ով հավատում է, որ Քրիստոսը խաչվեց մեր մեղքերի համար, մահացավ և թաղվեց և երրորդ օրը հարություն առավ: Նա, ով մահացել է մեղքերի համար և իր խաչը վերցրել ու գնում է Քրիստոսի հետևից:


Պատկերացրու մի այսպիսի իրավիճակ դու հավատում ես Քրիստոսին և ամբողջ կյանքդ ապրում ես մաքրության,իսկ հիմա պատկերացրու երկրագնդի ինչ որ մասում մի հոգի էլ ա ապրում նա հավատում է իր հորը և իր Աստվածը իր հայրն է,նա նույնպես ամբողջ կյանքում ապրում է մաքրության մեջ,դե նա էլ ասում է որ ոչ մի Աստված էլ չկա սակայն քո նման մաքուր կյանքով է ապրում,հիմա մի հարց դու դրախտ ես գնալու դա պարզ է,իսկ նա՞:

----------


## Chilly

> Նա, ով հավատում է, որ Քրիստոսը խաչվեց մեր մեղքերի համար, մահացավ և թաղվեց և երրորդ օրը հարություն առավ: Նա, ով մահացել է մեղքերի համար և իր խաչը վերցրել ու գնում է Քրիստոսի հետևից:


եթե քրիստոնյա լինելու սահմանումն այն է, ինչ այստեղ գրել ես, ուրեմն կարող ես ինձ ազատորեն չհամարել քրիստոնյա, քանի որ ես բոլորովին չեմ հավատում, թե Քրիստոսը խաչվեց, իմ մեղքերի համար, մեռավ ու հիմա նա Աստված է... լավ, չեմ ուզում ավելորդ խլել կարդացողիս ժամանակը. ամեն մեկն ունի իր կարծիքի իրավունքը... էլ չեմ գրի այս թեմայում... բայց Վարպետին ասեք, որ զգույշ լինի բնորոշումներում ու սպառնալիքներում, ու որ հաստատ չի կարող կոնկրետ իմ գլուխը ջարդել, ոչ ֆիզիկապես, ու ոչ էլ բարոյապես...

----------


## Gayl

> եթե քրիստոնյա լինելու սահմանումն այն է, ինչ այստեղ գրել ես, ուրեմն կարող ես ինձ ազատորեն չհամարել քրիստոնյա, քանի որ ես բոլորովին չեմ հավատում, թե Քրիստոսը խաչվեց, իմ մեղքերի համար, մեռավ ու հիմա նա Աստված է... լավ, չեմ ուզում ավելորդ խլել կարդացողիս ժամանակը. ամեն մեկն ունի իր կարծիքի իրավունքը... էլ չեմ գրի այս թեմայում... բայց Վարպետին ասեք, որ զգույշ լինի բնորոշումներում ու սպառնալիքներում, ու որ հաստատ չի կարող կոնկրետ իմ գլուխը ջարդել, ոչ ֆիզիկապես, ու ոչ էլ բարոյապես...


Քո Աստվածը քո Հայրն է,ոչ թե Եհովան կամ Քրիստոսը:

----------


## Second Chance

> Այս թեմայում առաջարկում եմ խոսել ճշմարիտ քրիստոնեության մասին: Ո՞վ է իրեն համարում ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյա և ինչու՞


Նախ գրեմ իմ կարծիքը
 1.  նա է, ով ընդունում է Հիսուս Քրիստոսին որպես Տեր և Փրկիչ

2.  նա է,ով  խաչը վերցրել ու գնում է Քրիստոսի հետևից

մի քիչ մանրամասնեմ է1.-ը

Հիսուսին միայն *Փրկիչ* ընդունելը /հավատալ որ  փրկել է մեզ մեղքերից ու կորստից խաչվելով մեզ համար/ բավարար պայման չէ , ոչ փրկվելու, ոչ էլ ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյա համարվելու համար, պետք է նաև *Տեր* ընդունել, այսինքն ընդունել , որ այսուհետև Նա է քո միակ Տերը , որին դու ծառայելու և ենթարկվելու ես, իսկ դա _շարունակական գործողություն է_ :Smile:

----------


## Hrayr

Ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյան իր մեջ քրիստոսի էությունը կրող անձն է, իսկ նա ով Քրիստոսին չունի ու Նրա էությունը չունի իր մեջ նա քրիստոնյա լինել չի կարող։

----------


## Lion

Իմ կարծիքով ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյա չկա, քանի որ քրիստոնեության «ճշմարիտ»-ը այնքան հեռուէ իրական կյանքից, որ, նույնիսկ եթե ենթադրենք, թե մեկին կհաջողվի հասնել այդ վիճակին, նա ուղղակի չի կարողանա ապրել հասարակությունում :Think:

----------

Չամիչ (05.04.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

Պատկերացրեք որ կան …

----------


## Lion

Շատ կուզենայի տեսնել ու զրուցել հետները :Smile:

----------


## Hrayr

> Շատ կուզենայի տեսնել ու զրուցել հետները


 Ինչի՞ մասին կուզենաիր զրուցել նրանց հետ…, ի՞նչն հետաքրքրում …, միգուցե կարողանամ պատասղանել…

----------


## Apsara

Հիմա որ ես էլ ասեմ, որ իսկական քրիստոնիա չկա, կհարձակվեք վրես, բայց ինչը ճիշտ է ճիշտ է, էստեղ հիմնականում որոշ սեկտայի մարդիք են, որ անընդհատ նույնն են պնդում, մեկ էլ սովորական անհավատ կամ ավելի ճիշտ անկրոն մարդիք, որ փորձում են  ցույց տալ առաջիններին իրենց սխալները:

Իսկական քրիստոնիայի պատկերը նկարագրվում է Աստվածաշնչում, բայց էտ խեղջ գիրքը տարբեր սեկտաներ նենց են աղավաղել, որ իսկական գրածից համարյա բան չի մնացել: 

Իսկական քրիստոնյան համ իր ներսով համ պահելաձևով պիտի համապատասխանի, բայց... չեմ խորանում

Ես իսկական քրիստոնյա չեմ, բուդդիստ չեմ, մուսուլման չեմ, ու վաբշե կրոնիստ ու սեկտանտ չեմ,


ԵՍ ԻՍԿԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՎԱՏԱՑՅԱԼ ԵՄ :Ok:

----------

Չամիչ (05.04.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

> Հիմա որ ես էլ ասեմ, որ իսկական քրիստոնիա չկա, կհարձակվեք վրես, բայց ինչը ճիշտ է ճիշտ է, էստեղ հիմնականում որոշ սեկտայի մարդիք են, որ անընդհատ նույնն են պնդում, մեկ էլ սովորական անհավատ կամ ավելի ճիշտ անկրոն մարդիք, որ փորձում են ցույց տալ առաջիններին իրենց սխալները:
> 
> Իսկական քրիստոնիայի պատկերը նկարագրվում է Աստվածաշնչում, բայց էտ խեղջ գիրքը տարբեր սեկտաներ նենց են աղավաղել, որ իսկական գրածից համարյա բան չի մնացել: 
> 
> Իսկական քրիստոնյան համ իր ներսով համ պահելաձևով պիտի համապատասխանի, բայց... չեմ խորանում
> 
> Ես իսկական քրիստոնյա չեմ, բուդդիստ չեմ, մուսուլման չեմ, ու վաբշե կրոնիստ ու սեկտանտ չեմ,
> 
> 
> ԵՍ ԻՍԿԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՎԱՏԱՑՅԱԼ ԵՄ


 Չէի ցանկանում պատասխանել բայց հիշեցի խոսքը ու ստիպված եղա գրելու…
Եթե մեկը Քրիստոսի Հոգին չունի չի կարող Նրան Տեր կոչել, Եթե մեկը քրիստոնյա չէ, նա չի կարող հավատացյալ լինել։

----------


## Monk

> Հիմա որ ես էլ ասեմ, որ իսկական քրիստոնիա չկա, կհարձակվեք վրես, բայց ինչը ճիշտ է ճիշտ է, էստեղ հիմնականում որոշ սեկտայի մարդիք են, որ անընդհատ նույնն են պնդում, մեկ էլ սովորական անհավատ կամ ավելի ճիշտ անկրոն մարդիք, որ փորձում են  ցույց տալ առաջիններին իրենց սխալները:


Ձեզ վրա հարձակվելու մտադրություն հաստատ չունեմ, ուղղակի մի հարց ինձ հետաքրքրեց. ովքեր են <հիմնականում որոշ սեկտայի մարդիք>?  :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

> Չէի ցանկանում պատասխանել բայց հիշեցի խոսքը ու ստիպված եղա գրելու…
> Եթե մեկը Քրիստոսի Հոգին չունի չի կարող Նրան Տեր կոչել, Եթե մեկը քրիստոնյա չէ, նա չի կարող հավատացյալ լինել։


եթե մեկը այդպիսի խտրականություն է դնում մարդկանց և նրանց կրոնների դեմ ֆաշիստից ոչնչով չի տարբերվում և Աստծու կողմից անընդունելի հանցանք է գործում :Ok:

----------


## Apsara

> Ձեզ վրա հարձակվելու մտադրություն հաստատ չունեմ, ուղղակի մի հարց ինձ հետաքրքրեց. ովքեր են <հիմնականում որոշ սեկտայի մարդիք>?


չգիտեմ որոնքն են, բայց գրառումները կարդալիս նման տպավորություն ստեղծվեց, քանի որ նույն նախադասությունն  է կրկնվում առանց փոփոխման, որը հասկանալի է որ իրենց խելքից չէ այլ արտագրված ուրիշի գլխից կամ գրքից:

----------

Չամիչ (05.04.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

> եթե մեկը այդպիսի խտրականություն է դնում մարդկանց և նրանց կրոնների դեմ ֆաշիստից ոչնչով չի տարբերվում և Աստծու կողմից անընդունելի հանցանք է գործում


 Ինչ դժվար է ընկալվում…
Եթե չունենաս այդ հոգին չես կարող նրանը լինել, եթե սիրտ չունենաս չես կարող ապրել, եթե քո մեջ կյանք չկա ինչպես կարող ես հաղորդ լինել կյանքին…

----------


## Apsara

> Ինչ դժվար է ընկալվում…
> Եթե չունենաս այդ հոգին չես կարող նրանը լինել, եթե սիրտ չունենաս չես կարող ապրել, եթե քո մեջ կյանք չկա ինչպես կարող ես հաղորդ լինել կյանքին…


Ինչ տխուրա, որ որոշ սեկտաներ/կրոններ ուղեղների բթացմամբ են զբաղված, դրա համար էլ ինձ չհասկացաք, հա եթե Դուք համոզված եք որ ես դիակ եմ ու Դուք իմ հետ բանավիճում եք, ուրեմն գնացեք հոգեբուժարան :LOL:

----------


## Hrayr

> Ինչ տխուրա, որ որոշ սեկտաներ/կրոններ ուղեղների բթացմամբ են զբաղված, դրա համար էլ ինձ չհասկացաք, հա եթե Դուք համոզված եք որ ես դիակ եմ ու Դուք իմ հետ բանավիճում եք, ուրեմն գնացեք հոգեբուժարան


 Դիակների հետ բանավիճելու հավես ամենևին չունեմ։
Ես ճշմարտությունն եմ ներկայացնում, ընդունելը ձեր կողմն է։ Ասում է. եթե բարին իմանաս ու չանես դա մեղք է քեզ։ Ես ասում եմ այն որը պարտավոր եմ, իսկ թե դուք ինչպես կվերաբերվեք դա ձեր խնդիրն է։

----------


## ars83

> Դիակների հետ բանավիճելու հավես ամենևին չունեմ։


Շա՜տ քրիստոնեական մոտեցում է, բրա՛վո: Դիակ-միակների հետ գլուխ դնել չարժի: Վերջիվերջո, ո՞վ է այս դարում դրանով զբաղվո՞ւմ որ: Մենք այս երկրի աղն ենք, մնացածը՝ թրիքը: Մեր գործը լուսավորելն է ուրիշներին, ճշմարտություն քարոզելը: Իսկ այդ կորած-մոլորած ոչխարներով թող Քրիստոս զբաղվի:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Դիակների հետ բանավիճելու հավես ամենևին չունեմ։
> Ես ճշմարտությունն եմ ներկայացնում, ընդունելը ձեր կողմն է։ Ասում է. եթե բարին իմանաս ու չանես դա մեղք է քեզ։ Ես ասում եմ այն որը պարտավոր եմ, իսկ թե դուք ինչպես կվերաբերվեք դա ձեր խնդիրն է։


Հանգի՛ստ, մոլեռանդությու՛ն ջան  :Angry2: : Լրի՛վ ինկվիզիցիա ես դու:

Կոնկրետ էստեղ դու պարտավոր ես դիմացինիդ հետ հարգալից լինել: Տասը պատվիրանները չես հարգում, *սա* հարգի:

----------


## Rammstein

Նախ սկսենք «ճշմարիտ քրիստնյա»-ի սահմանումից։ Քրիստոնյան հասկանում եմ, այն մարդուն կարելի է համարել քրիստոնյա, ով ընդունում է Աստվածաշունչը` որպես սուրբ գիրք։ Լավ, բայց քրիստոնյայի ճշմարի՞տը որն է։  :Think:

----------


## Hrayr

Հաշվի առնելով թեմայում առաջացած մթնոլորտը լռում եմ ու որոշ ժամանակով հեռանում ակումբից։
Սրտանց շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր ակումբցիների Ամանորը և Սուրբ Ծնունդը, իսկ եթե ինչ–որ մեկին վիրավորել կամ նողացրել եմ հրապարակավ ներողություն եմ խնդրում…
Թող այս նոր տարում տարաձայնությունները մեղմանան ու հանդուրժողականությունը գերակշռի մեր հարաբերություններում…

----------


## Terminator

Լավ էլ այս թեման «մրտադաշտի» եք վերածել և շատ թեժ բանավիճում եք :Smile:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Մի մեջբերում.
 «Ինքնապաշտպանությամ համար մարդն ստեղծել է Աստծուն, որից նա կախված է իր սեփական պաշտպանության, ապահովության և անվտանգության համար ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես երեխան կախված է իր ծնողներից: Ինքնապահպանման համար մարդը հղացել է անմահ Հոգու գաղափարը, որն հավերժ կապրի:» :Smile: 

Հավանաբար ճիշտ է ասված կամ էլ չէ, շատ սխալ է…ճշգրիտ ոչ մեկը չի կարող ասել… :Smile:

----------


## nune'

հմմ, ՃՇՄԱՐԻՏ...ըտենց բան չկա, առհասարակ ամեն ինչ հարաբերականա, չեմ կարծում, որ ինչ որ մեկին կհաջողվի սահմանել, թե ովա կամ որնա ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյան....

----------


## The_only_one

Եթե հավատում եք
1.Մեկ Աստծո՝ ամենակալ Հոր, որ Արարիչն է երկնքի և երկրի, տեսանելի ստեղծվածների:
2.Մեկ Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի՝ Աստծո Որդու, որ Հայր Աստծուց է ծնված որպես միակ ծնունդ, այսինքն՝ Հոր էությունից է: 
Աստված է Աստծուց ծնված, Լույս է Լույսից առաջ եկած: 
Ճշմարիտ Աստծուց ծնված ճշմարիտ Աստված է, և ոչ արարարված:
Նա Հոր բնությունից է:
Իրենով է ստեղծված ամեն ինչ, որ կա երկնքում և երկրի վրա, տեսանելի և անտեսանելի:
Ինքն էր, որ մեզ՝մարդկանց, և մեր փրկության համար երկնքից իջավ և մարմին առավ, մարդացավ, Սուրբ Հոգու ներգործությամբ սուրբ կույս Մարիամից ծնվելով որպես կատարյալ մարդ՝մարմնով, հոգով և մտքով, և ամեն ինչով, որ մարդկային է, ոչ թե երևութապես, այլ՝ ճշմարտապես:
Չարչարվեց, խաչվեց, թաղվեց, երրորդ օրը հարություն առավ, նույն մարմնով երկինք ելավ և Հոր աջ կողմը նստեց: Հավատում ենք նաև, որ վերստին պիտի գա նույն մարմնով և Հոր փառքով՝ ողջերն ու մեռածները դատելու, Ինքը, որի թագավորությունն անվախճան է:
3.Անկեղծ ու կատարյալ Սուրբ Հոգուն, որ խոսեց օրենքի, մարգարեների և Ավետարանների միջից և Հորդանան գետի վրա իջավ, առաքյալներին ուսուցանեց և սուրբերի մեջ բնակվեց:
4.Մեկ, ընդհանևական և առաքելական սուրբ Եկեղեցուն, մեկ մկրտության, ապաշխարության, մեղքերի քավության և թողության, մեռելների հարության, հոգիների և մարմինների հավիտենական դատաստանի, երկնքի արքայության հաստատմանը և հավիտենական կյանքի:

Վորոհիշյալ  բոլոր կետերին *անխտիր* հավատացողները ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյաներ են:
Այս կետերի ամբողջությունը կոչվում է Նիկիական հավատքի հանգանակ, որը թե կաթոլիկ, թե ուղղափառ, թե բողոքական եկեցիների ուղեցույցն է:

Հ.Գ.Համեմատությամբ կարող եք հեշտությամբ տարբերել ցանկացած աղանդ և սխալ վարդապետություն…

----------

Razo (31.12.2008)

----------


## Grieg

Ով քրիստոնեությունը ընկալում է իր բոլոր բջիջներով և չբիջիջներով.. ով լույսը  տեսնում է առանց ակնոցի իսկ հավատքը  առանց գրքի, ով ներդաշնակ է ինքը իր հետ, ով ունի նպատակ և ում ունի նպատակը:

----------

Արամ (31.12.2008)

----------


## Vaho

Ով կատարում է բոլոր տաս պատվիրանները :Think:

----------


## century

> Ես ընդունում եմ, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսին որպես Տեր և Փրկիչ, ու կջարդեմ լյուբոյի գլուխը, ով կասի, որ ինքը Տեր և Փրկիչ չի: Ես ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյա եմ:


Ջարդում ու փշրում ես ու այ՞դքանից հետո քեզ համարում ես ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյա, հետաքրքիր է իսկ եթե ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյա չլինեիր ինչեր կանեիր  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Dorian

Կարծեմ աշխարհում մի քանի հոգի ա մնացել, բոլորն էլ հոգևորական...
Ով էլ մտածում ա, թե ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյա ա, ուղղակի լավ չգիտի, թե քրիստոնեությունն ինչ ա:

----------


## The_only_one

Վերակենդանացնենք էս խիստ կարևոր ու արդիական թեման…

Այսօր իրենց քրիստոնյա են համարում բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր (իրենք կամ ծնողները) ծնվել են որոշակի երկրներում: Քրիստոնյա լինելու համար պետք է ճանաչել Քրիստոսին և ճանաչվել Նրա կողմից: ճանաչողության այն անդունդը, որն առաջացել էր Աստծո և մարդու միջև մեղքի պատճառով, հնարավոր է հարթել միայն Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի խաչի զոհով (Հովհ. 3:16-17): Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ, ով ընդունում է այդ զոհաբերությունը, և գիտակցված կերպով հրաժարվում է մեղավոր կյանքից ու ջանք անում ապրել Աստծո կամքին համապատասխան, իրավունք ունի կոչվել քրիստոնյա: Քրիստոնյա լինելը չի փոխանցվում, չի ժառանգվում, որևէ կերպ ձեռք չի բերվում (Հովհ. 1:12): Քրիստոնյա դառնալը անձնական ընտրություն է: Թերևս սա մարդու կյանքում ամենագլխավոր ընտրությունն է՝ պատկանել Ամենակարող Աստծու՞ն, թե՞ ապրել մեղքի գերության մեջ (Հովհ. 8.31-32):

Հաճախ մարդիկ իրենց քրիստոնյա են անվանում՝ ելնելով այն փաստից, որ ծնվել են որոշակի տարածքում, որը պատմականորեն եղել է քրիստոնյաների բնակավայր և հայրենիք: Սակայն քրիստոնյա լինելը, ինչպես արդեն նշեցինք, ոչ թե կապված է մարդու ծագման հետ, այլ նրա փոխված կյանքի ու բնույթի հետ: Մեր երկրում այսօր շատերն են իրենց քրիստոնյա կոչում և նրանց համար նման հարցի քննարկումն անգամ վիրավորական կարող է թվալ: Սակայն, իրականում այդ մարդկանց մեծամասնությունն ապրում է մեղքի բեռի տակ, որն ավելի ու ավելի է ձգում նրանց դեպի կործանման ճահիճը: Քրիստոնյայի՝ Քրիստոսի հետևորդի համար մեղքը ատելի է և իր բնույթին հակառակ: Մենք բոլորս ենք մեղավոր, սակայն իրական քրիստոնյան փնտրում է մեղքից ազատվելու ճանապարհը: *Նա չի հարմարվում մեղքի հետ ապրելու իրականությանը:*

Արդյոք դու քրիստոնյա՞ ես... Իրականում միայն դու ինքդ և սրտեր քննող Աստված գիտի՝ պատկանու՞մ ես Քրիստոսին հետևող մարդկանց մեծ բանակին, թե՞ քրիստոնյա կոչվելդ միայն կրոնական կաղապար է:

----------

Կտրուկ (13.02.2009)

----------


## The_only_one

Կներեք, եթե ինչ որ մեկին վիրավորեցի, բայց ամենը ինչ ասեցի գրվածա Աստվածաշնչում :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Քրիստոնյա դառնալը անձնական ընտրություն է: Թերևս սա մարդու կյանքում ամենագլխավոր ընտրությունն է՝ պատկանել Ամենակարող Աստծու՞ն, թե՞ ապրել մեղքի գերության մեջ (Հովհ. 8.31-32):


համաձայն չեմ
մարդու համար գլխավոր ընտրությունը Ամենակարող Աստծուն պատկանելն է? :Shok:  Թե այստեղ էլ մի քանի իմաստ կա, ես չեմ հասկանում? :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

ստացվում է այսպես. եթե քրիստոնյա չես, ուրեմն մեղքի գերության մեջ ես ապրում?
Աստված մի բևեռն է, մեղքը՝ մյուս?

----------


## Ambrosine

> Արդյոք դու քրիստոնյա՞ ես... Իրականում միայն դու ինքդ և սրտեր քննող Աստված գիտի՝ պատկանու՞մ ես Քրիստոսին հետևող մարդկանց մեծ բանակին, թե՞ քրիստոնյա կոչվելդ միայն կրոնական կաղապար է:


Քրիստոսի գաղափարները այժմ ընկած են արևմտյան քաղաքակրթության հիմքում: Բայց այդ արժեքներն էլ իսլամական երկրները չեն ընդունում՝ համարելով, որ իրենց արժեքները ավելի հումանիստական են...

մի կողմ թողնենք, որ հումանիստական չեն, բայց եթե Քրիստոսին հետևող մեծ բանակի մեջ չեն, ուրեմն մեղքի մեջ են?

----------


## Կտրուկ

> ստացվում է այսպես. եթե քրիստոնյա չես, ուրեմն մեղքի գերության մեջ ես ապրում??


մե՛նք չենք դատավորը։




> Աստված մի բևեռն է, մեղքը՝ մյուս?


 Ա Յ Ո

----------


## Ambrosine

> մե՛նք չենք դատավորը։


ստացվում է, որ մինչև կյանքիդ վերջն էլ չես իմանում՝ մեղքի գերության մեջ ես, թե ոչ? :Think:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> ստացվում է, որ մինչև կյանքիդ վերջն էլ չես իմանում՝ մեղքի գերության մեջ ես, թե ոչ?


Ո՛չ չի ստացվում։
Astgh. ավելի լավ չէ՞  այսքան հարցերի փոխարեն  վերցնել ու կարդալ նոր կտակարանը։ :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (13.02.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ո՛չ չի ստացվում։
> Astgh. ավելի լավ չէ՞  այսքան հարցերի փոխարեն  վերցնել ու կարդալ նոր կտակարանը։


ժամանակ չունեմ :Sad:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> ժամանակ չունեմ


փորձիր այսպես՝ :Smile: 
http://www.hawatk.com/

----------

Ambrosine (13.02.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> փորձիր այսպես՝
> http://www.hawatk.com/


բայց սա մեր եկեղեցու կողմից հաստատված կայք է, թե ...?

----------


## Chuk

> բայց սա մեր եկեղեցու կողմից հաստատված կայք է, թե ...?


Դե իհարկե հերթական աղանդավորական ֆինտիֆլյուշկան ա  :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (13.02.2009)

----------


## Monk

> բայց սա մեր եկեղեցու կողմից հաստատված կայք է, թե ...?


Մեր Եկեղեցին իհարկե կայքեր չի հաստատում կամ հերքում, բայց կարծում եմ ճիշտ կլինի, եթե կայքից օգտվել ցանկացողներն իմանան, թե ում է պատկանում այն: Շվեդական <Կյանքի խոսք> կրոնական կազմակերպության կայքերից է: <Կյանքի խոսքը> կամ խարիզմատները ԱՊՀ երկրներում գրանցված են <Ավետարանի հավատքի քրիստոնյաներ> անունով (չշփոթե'լ ավետարանչականների հետ): 

Այսքանը զուտ ինֆորմացիոն առումով: Այլ հարցեր ծագելու դեպքում դրանք գրեք համապատասխան թեմայում` այս թեմայից չշեղվելու համար:

----------

Ambrosine (13.02.2009), Chuk (13.02.2009), Ներսես_AM (13.02.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Մեր Եկեղեցին իհարկե կայքեր չի հաստատում կամ հերքում, բայց կարծում եմ ճիշտ կլինի, եթե կայքից օգտվել ցանկացողներն իմանան, թե ում է պատկանում այն: Շվեդական <Կյանքի խոսք> կրոնական կազմակերպության կայքերից է: <Կյանքի խոսքը> կամ խարիզմատները ԱՊՀ երկրներում գրանցված են <Ավետարանի հավատքի քրիստոնյաներ> անունով (չշփոթե'լ ավետարանչականների հետ): 
> 
> Այսքանը զուտ ինֆորմացիոն առումով: Այլ հարցեր ծագելու դեպքում դրանք գրեք համապատասխան թեմայում` այս թեմայից չշեղվելու համար:


Հարգելի Մոնկ. նպատակս ՙկյանքի խոսք՚շարժումը ներկայացնելը չէ։(նրանց համախոհը չեմ)այլ այնտեղ զետեղված  Աստվածաշնչյան գրառումները։

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հարգելի Մոնկ. նպատակս ՙկյանքի խոսք՚շարժումը ներկայացնելը չէ։(նրանց համախոհը չեմ)այլ այնտեղ զետեղված  Աստվածաշնչյան գրառումները։


Կտրուկ ջան, թեկուզ համախոհ էլ լինես... խնդիր չկա
բայց ես այդ կայքը չեմ կարդա... շատ կցանկանամ, որ այս կայքը որպես հղում հատկապես երեխաներին չտաս :Wink: 

ես կասեմ միայն մի կայք՝ http://www.qahana.am

----------


## The_only_one

> Դե իհարկե հերթական աղանդավորական ֆինտիֆլյուշկան ա


Խնդրում եմ նախ ծանոթանալ կայքի բովանդակությանը հետո նոր հայտարարություններ անել, ամբողջ կայքի մեջ ես ոչ մի աղանդավորական բան չտեսա, նույնիսկ քարոզչական նյութեր կարելի է ասել չկան, ընդհակառակը՝ ամբողջը Աստվածաշնչյան համարներ էին, ընդ որում «ոսկե» համարներ :Think:

----------

Karina (16.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Խնդրում եմ նախ ծանոթանալ կայքի բովանդակությանը հետո նոր հայտարարություններ անել, ամբողջ կայքի մեջ ես ոչ մի աղանդավորական բան չտեսա, նույնիսկ քարոզչական նյութեր կարելի է ասել չկան, ընդհակառակը՝ ամբողջը Աստվածաշնչյան համարներ էին, ընդ որում «ոսկե» համարներ


Հա, դե եթե չհաշվենք ասենք «քարոզ» մեծ հղումը, որը բացում է «կյանքի խոսք» աղանդավորական շարժման կայքը  :Jpit: 

Իսկ ընդհանրապես աղանդավորական բաները զգալու տարօրինակ հոտառություն ունեմ, որը զգացվեց կայք մտնելու առաջին իսկ ակնթարթին  :Blush: 

Բայց թեմայից չշեղվենք  :Smile:

----------


## The_only_one

> համաձայն չեմ
> մարդու համար գլխավոր ընտրությունը Ամենակարող Աստծուն պատկանելն է? Թե այստեղ էլ մի քանի իմաստ կա, ես չեմ հասկանում?


Մարդու Ամենագլխավոր ընտրությունը չարը կամ բարին ընտրելն է: Ու ցավոք, միջանկյալ վիճակ չկա:



> համաձայն չեմ
> մարդու համար գլխավոր ընտրությունը Ամենակարող Աստծուն պատկանելն է? Թե այստեղ էլ մի քանի իմաստ կա, ես չեմ հասկանում?


Եթե Աստծուն չես պատկանում ապրում ես մեղքի գերության մեջ: Մեղքն ու Աստված գտնվում են հակադիր բևեռներում: 
Դա քո համար նորությու՞ն է:  :Think:

----------


## The_only_one

> Իսկ ընդհանրապես աղանդավորական բաները զգալու տարօրինակ հոտառություն ունեմ, որը զգացվեց կայք մտնելու առաջին իսկ ակնթարթին


Իսկ ես լավ ու բարի գործը վատից տարբերելու զարմանալի հոտառություն ունեմ :Wink: 

Բայց թեմայից չշեղվենք :Smile:

----------

Karina (16.02.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եթե Աստծուն չես պատկանում ապրում ես մեղքի գերության մեջ: Մեղքն ու Աստված գտնվում են հակադիր բևեռներում: 
> Դա քո համար նորությու՞ն է:


նայած թե Աստծուն պատկանել ասելով ինչ ես հասկանում...
ամեն մարդ մի ձև է հավատում

----------

REAL_ist (14.02.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Իսկ ինչպես է մարդուն Աստված գիտելիք տալիս? Ինձ որ ինքը չի տվել. ես ինքս եմ ապահովել իմ գիտելիքների պաշարը: Երբ որ ուզում եմ ինչ-որ ոլորտ ուսումնասիրել, չեմ սպասում Աստված պապին երազումս հայտնվի ու ինձ ասի՝ կարդա էսինչ գիրքը... 
> 
> ես կասեմ միայն մի կայք՝ http://www.qahana.am


qahana.am" ը լուրջ մտածելու տեղիք ունի։ ինչպե՞ս է պատահում. որ  Քրիստոնեությունը չնդունող մարդը. մատնանշում է   իր կայքը։ :Shok:

----------


## The_only_one

> ամեն մարդ մի ձև է հավատում


Աստղիկ ջան Աստվածաշունչը և ամբողջ քրիստոնյա աշխարհը ճանաչում և ընդունում է հավատքի միայն մի ձև՝ Հավատք առ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի փրկագնությունը:
Հասկանում եմ ասածիդ բուն միտքը, թե ինչու ասենք ՝ «բարի ու հումանիստ» մուսուլմանները չեն փրկվում: Ուղղակի հավատա մի պարզ ճշմարտության, ցանկացած մարդու, այդ թվում և մուսուլմաններին ապաշխարելու և դարձի գալու հնարավորություն անպայաման տրվում ա: Ու բացի այդ Մեր Աստվածը սրտեր քննող Աստվածա ու համոզված եղիր, որ ինքը երբեք անարդարություն չի անի և ոչ մի մարդկային արարածի նկատմամբ անկախ կրոնից, ռասսայից ու նման բաներից:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> ես կասեմ միայն մի կայք՝ http://www.qahana.am


Ս. Սարգիս` երիտասարդների և սիրո բարեխոս.
Ակադեմիկոս Կարապետ Մելիք-Օհանջանյանի ուսումնասիրությունների համաձայն, Սուրբ Սարգիսը հովանավորել է Սասունցի Դավթին և Սասնա բոլոր հերոսներին ոչ միայն ռազմի դաշտում, այլ նաև սիրո մեջ :Shok: 

Աստղ ես կարդացի քո հղումը։ այս տողերը մեջբերել եմ այդ կայքից։  սրանք մեղմ .շատ մեղմ ասած.  ոչ մի կապ չունեն Քրիստոնեության հետ։

----------

Karina (16.02.2009), Second Chance (16.02.2009), The_only_one (14.02.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Մեր Աստվածը սրտեր քննող Աստվածա


տես որ չես հասկացել իրա ասածը, Մեր Աստված, Ձեր Աստված չկա, տարբեր Աստվածներ չկան, ուղղակի ամեն մարդ Աստղի ասած տարբեր ձև է հավատում համընդհանուր և միակ Աստծուն, Արարչին

----------

Ambrosine (14.02.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> qahana.am" ը լուրջ մտածելու տեղիք ունի։ ինչպե՞ս է պատահում. որ  Քրիստոնեությունը չնդունող մարդը. մատնանշում է   իր կայքը։


Քրիստոնեությունը չընդունողի տպավորություն եմ թողել? :Jpit: 
ես չեմ ընդունում, որ Հիսուսը Աստծու որդին է, այդքանը. ինքն ինձ համար մարգարե է

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ս. Սարգիս` երիտասարդների և սիրո բարեխոս.
> Ակադեմիկոս Կարապետ Մելիք-Օհանջանյանի ուսումնասիրությունների համաձայն, Սուրբ Սարգիսը հովանավորել է Սասունցի Դավթին և Սասնա բոլոր հերոսներին ոչ միայն ռազմի դաշտում, այլ նաև սիրո մեջ
> 
> Աստղ ես կարդացի քո հղումը։ այս տողերը մեջբերել եմ այդ կայքից։  սրանք մեղմ .շատ մեղմ ասած.  ոչ մի կապ չունեն Քրիստոնեության հետ։


Կտրուկ, մեր եկեղեցին միայն քրիստոնեություն չի քարոզում, էլի եմ ասել, որ այն մեր մշակույթի մի մաս է կազմում: Մեր եկեղեցու սպասավորները գիտական գրականություն են կարդում ու չեմ հիմնվում միայն Աստվածաշնչի վրա: Քո մեջ բերած հատվածի մեջ ես տարօրինակ ոչինչ չտեսա:

----------


## The_only_one

> Մեր Աստված, Ձեր Աստված չկա, տարբեր Աստվածներ չկան, ուղղակի ամեն մարդ Աստղի ասած տարբեր ձև է հավատում համընդհանուր և միակ Աստծուն, Արարչին


Մեր Աստված, ի նկատի ունեի իմ, Աստղիկի, բոլոր հայերի և ամբողջ քրիստոնյա աշխարհի Աստծուն` Սուրբ Երրորդությանը: 
Կարծում եմ դժվար չէր գլխի ընկնելը :Smile: 

Հ,Գ, մնացած բոլոր այսպես կոչված «աստվածները» ոչ այլ ինչ են քան կուռքեր

----------

Karina (16.02.2009), Second Chance (16.02.2009), Կտրուկ (14.02.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

անուն ես դնում Աստծուն :Smile:  սուբյեկտիվ մակարդակով ես դատում, օբյեկտիվորեն մեկ Աստված կա բոլորի համար, ու բոլոր կրոների ներկայացուցիչներն էլ հավատալով հավատում են հենց Արարչին, անկախ հավատքի ձևից

----------


## The_only_one

> անուն ես դնում Ասծուն սուբյեկտիվ մակարդակով ես դատում, օբյեկտիվորեն մեկ Աստված կա բոլորի համար, ու բոլոր կրոների ներկայացուցիչներն էլ հավատալով հավատում են հենց Արարչին, անկախ հավատքի ձևից


Երևի Աստծուն: Բացի քրիստոնեությունից ու իսլամից ուրիշ կրոններ ուսումնասիրե՞լ ես: :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

Հիմա էլ տառերի հետևից ընկնենք? Փաստ է, որ դու առանձնացնում ես քրիստոնյաների Աստված, մահմեդականների Աստված... իսկ Աստված մեկն է

----------


## The_only_one

> անուն ես դնում Ասծուն սուբյեկտիվ մակարդակով ես դատում, օբյեկտիվորեն մեկ Աստված կա բոլորի համար, ու բոլոր կրոների ներկայացուցիչներն էլ հավատալով հավատում են հենց Արարչին, անկախ հավատքի ձևից


Հարցն էլ էդա, որ Արարիչը մեկ ա:
Իմ և ոչ միայն իմ կողմից պաշտվող Աստվածը տրամագծորեն տարբերվում է օրինակ մուսուլմանների Ալլահից: Կրկնում եմ Աստվածը: Բայց իմ ու համայն մարդկության Արարիչը մեկա:

----------

Karina (16.02.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> անուն ես դնում Ասծուն սուբյեկտիվ մակարդակով ես դատում, օբյեկտիվորեն մեկ Աստված կա բոլորի համար, ու բոլոր կրոների ներկայացուցիչներն էլ հավատալով հավատում են հենց Արարչին, անկախ հավատքի ձևից


Աստծուն հավատալը ոչ թէ միստիկ մի բան է.այլ հավատքից բխող  հստակ գործողություններ և հստակ պատվիրաններ

----------


## REAL_ist

> Երևի Աստծուն: Բացի քրիստոնեությունից ու իսլամից ուրիշ կրոններ ուսումնասիրե՞լ ես:


թեթևակի բայց ուսումնասիրել եմ Բուդդիզմը, Հուդդայականությունը և այլն, բայց ստեղ կրոնը էական չի, կարևորը մարդիկ են, իսկ մարդը ի վ աֆրիկե մարդ ռուսերեն ասած
հ.գ. մերսի ուղղման համար, հեսա կուղղեմ :Wink: 




> Հարցն էլ էդա, որ Արարիչը մեկ ա:
> Իմ և ոչ միայն իմ կողմից պաշտվող Աստվածը տրամագծորեն տարբերվում է օրինակ մուսուլմանների Ալլահից: Կրկնում եմ Աստվածը: Բայց իմ ու համայն մարդկության Արարիչը մեկա:


եղբայր Արարիչը մեկնա, ու ետ Արարիչը չի Արարել ու տեղը զիջել Քո Աստծուն, մարդիկ որ սկսելեն քո նման Անուններ դնել ու տարբերակել Արարչին, դրանից էլ առաջացելեն տարբեր կրոնները, թե չե Արարիչը նույն Աստվածնա



> Աստծուն հավատալը ոչ թէ միստիկ մի բան է.այլ հավատքից բխող հստակ գործողություններ և հստակ պատվիրաններ


իմ ասածի հետ սա ինչ որ կապ ուներ? միստիկ բան տեսար գրածիս մեջ?

----------

Ambrosine (14.02.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> իմ ասածի հետ սա ինչ որ կապ ուներ? միստիկ բան տեսար գրածիս մեջ?


Ռեալիստ .լավ է որ խոսեցինք Աստվածճանաչողությունից։ ասածս այն է որ ես Աստծուն ճանաչում եմ իր խոսքի միջոցով և  հավատքն էլ կնշանակի այղ խոսքի պահպանում ը իմ մեջ։ ու իմ ճանաչած Աստված տեղ չի թողնում այլ ձևով իրեն պաշտելու. քան ի Հիսուս Քրիստոս։

----------


## The_only_one

> եղբայր Արարիչը մեկնա, ու ետ Արարիչը չի Արարել ու տեղը զիջել Քո Աստծուն, մարդիկ որ սկսելեն քո նման Անուններ դնել ու տարբերակել Արարչին, դրանից էլ առաջացելեն տարբեր կրոնները, թե չե Արարիչը նույն Աստվածնա


Իմ նման մարդիկ անուններ են դնում Աստծուն, որ բոլորի, այդ թվում քո համար պարզ լինի, որ Քրիստոնյաների պատկերացրած Աստվածը կտրականապես տարբերվումա Մուսուլմանների պատկերացրած Աստծուց… Քո ասածը կոչվումա ունիվերսալիզմ, այսինքն բոլոր կրոնների հավասարեցում, ինչը կոնկրետ ինձ համար աղանդին հավասար բանա:

Բայց մեկա եթե չհասկացար նորից ասելու ես, որ բոլոր կրոնների հետևորդները մի Աստծու` Արարչի են պաշտում:

----------

Karina (16.02.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Իմ նման մարդիկ անուններ են դնում Աստծուն, որ բոլորի, այդ թվում քո համար պարզ լինի, որ Քրիստոնյաների պատկերացրած Աստվածը կտրականապես տարբերվումա Մուսուլմանների պատկերացրած Աստծուց… Քո ասածը կոչվումա ունիվերսալիզմ, այսինքն բոլոր կրոնների հավասարեցում, ինչը կոնկրետ ինձ համար աղանդին հավասար բանա:
> 
> Բայց մեկա եթե չհասկացար նորից ասելու ես, որ բոլոր կրոնների հետևորդները մի Աստծու` Արարչի են պաշտում:


արի դու իմ տեղը մի որոշի հասկացելեմ թե չեմ հասկացել, ես քեզ ասումեմ բոլորն էլ նույն Աստծուն են հավատում, սակայն տարբեր հավատքներով, տարբեր պատկերացումներով, դու ինձ ասում ես Քրիստոնյաների պատկերացրած Աստված տարբերվումա Ալլահից, հա ես դրան հակառակ բան եմ ասել? պարզա որ տարբերվումա պատկերացումները, եթե չտարբերվեին մի կրոն կլիներ
իսկ Աստծուն անուն դնելը բոլոր դեպքերում սխալ է :Wink:  մի անգամ գրել եմ այս թեմայում, չեմ ալարի մի հատել կգրեմ՝ Աստված կրոն չունի



> Ռեալիստ .լավ է որ խոսեցինք Աստվածճանաչողությունից։ ասածս այն է որ ես Աստծուն ճանաչում եմ իր խոսքի միջոցով և հավատքն էլ կնշանակի այղ խոսքի պահպանում ը իմ մեջ։ ու իմ ճանաչած Աստված տեղ չի թողնում այլ ձևով իրեն պաշտելու. քան ի Հիսուս Քրիստոս։


լավ ասեցիր՝ դու ես տենց ճանաչում, քո ճանաչաց Աստված, դա քո հավատքն է, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ մնացածը միայն այդ ճանապարհով կարող են ճանաչել Աստծուն

----------


## Կտրուկ

> լավ ասեցիր՝ դու ես տենց ճանաչում, քո ճանաչաց Աստված, դա քո հավատքն է, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ մնացածը միայն այդ ճանապարհով կարող են ճանաչել Աստծուն


։ Ռեալիստ դու ընդունու՞մ ես. որ ճշմարտությունը մեկն է. թէ՞ չէ։

----------


## The_only_one

> Աստված կրոն չունի


Սակայն Աստծուն ճանաչելու միակ ճշմարիտ կրոնը ՔՐԻՍՏՈՆԵՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆ Է

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ռեալիստ դու ընդունու՞մ ես. որ ճշմարտությունը մեկն է. թէ՞ չէ։


ճշմարտությունը մեկն է, դրան հասնելու ճանապարհներն են տարբեր



> Սակայն Աստծուն ճանաչելու միակ ճշմարիտ կրոնը ՔՐԻՍՏՈՆԵՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆ Է


նույն հաջողությամբ աֆրիկական մի ցեղի ներկայացուցիչ կարող է նույնը ասել, հա հետո ասելով բան չի փոխվում :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Սակայն Աստծուն ճանաչելու միակ ճշմարիտ կրոնը ՔՐԻՍՏՈՆԵՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆ Է


գոնե գրի, որ դա քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է :Wink: 
կամ դու կարող ես իսլամիստի ապացուցել քո ասածի ճշմարտացիությունը?

----------


## The_only_one

> նույն հաջողությամբ աֆրիկական մի ցեղի ներկայացուցիչ կարող է նույնը ասել, հա հետո ասելով բան չի փոխվում


No Comment!

----------


## Կտրուկ

> ճշմարտությունը մեկն է, դրան հասնելու ճանապարհներն են տարբեր


այստեղ ճշմարտությունը հանդես է գալիս հենց ճանապարհի տեսքով.ուստի  մեկ ճանապարհն է ճշմարիտ։

----------

Karina (16.02.2009), Second Chance (16.02.2009)

----------


## The_only_one

> գոնե գրի, որ դա քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է
> կամ դու կարող ես իսլամիստի ապացուցել քո ասածի ճշմարտացիությունը?


Ես որևէ մեկին ապացուցելու բան չունեմ, ինձանից շատ տարիներ առաջ Գողգոթայի վրա արդեն ապացուցել են!

----------

Karina (16.02.2009), Կտրուկ (14.02.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես որևէ մեկին ապացուցելու բան չունեմ, ինձանից շատ տարիներ առաջ Գողգոթայի վրա արդեն ապացուցել են!


Հիսուսը խաչվել է իր գաղափարների համար
եթե Մուհամեդն էլ մերժվեր, ինքն էլ արաբների մոտ ընդունված պատժի ձևով կպատժվեր

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հիսուսը խաչվել է իր գաղափարների համար
> եթե Մուհամեդն էլ մերժվեր, ինքն էլ արաբների մոտ ընդունված պատժի ձևով կպատժվեր


ու մեկ էլ... ինչ են ապացուցել?

----------


## The_only_one

> Հիսուսը խաչվել է իր գաղափարների համար





> ու մեկ էլ... ինչ են ապացուցել?





> Կտրուկ-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 
> Astgh. ավելի լավ չէ՞ այսքան հարցերի փոխարեն վերցնել ու կարդալ նոր կտակարանը։
> 
> 
> ժամանակ չունեմ


Քանի որ հարցերիդ պատճառը քրիստոնեության մասին ինֆորմացիայի խիստ պակասն է; Պետք է սիրով նույն խորհուրդը տամ ինչ Կտրուկը: Ուղղակի մի ավելացում անեմ, վերաբերվիր էս հարցին ոչ թե ժամանակ ունենալ, չունենալու կամ ժամանցային հարթության վրա, այլ որպես Կյանքի կարևորագույն հարցի:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> ու մեկ էլ... ինչ են ապացուցել?


Աստղ հավատքը և ապացուցելը իրար հետ կապ չունեն։ոչ ոք ոչինչ չի ուզեցել ապացուցի։ Հիսուսը խնդիր չուներ ապացուցելու որ ինքը Աստծո որդի է։  այլապես հարությունից հետո կգնար պիղատոսի կամ հերովդեսի մոտ ու կասեր ՙտեսա՞ք որ ինձ չկարացիք սպանեք՚
կա հավատքը ընդունել կամ չնդունել։բայց ոչ ապացուցել։

----------


## Ambrosine

> Քանի որ հարցերիդ պատճառը քրիստոնեության մասին ինֆորմացիայի խիստ պակասն է; Պետք է սիրով նույն խորհուրդը տամ ինչ Կտրուկը: Ուղղակի մի ավելացում անեմ, վերաբերվիր էս հարցին ոչ թե ժամանակ ունենալ, չունենալու կամ ժամանցային հարթության վրա, այլ որպես Կյանքի կարևորագույն հարցի:


Քրիստոնեության մասին իմանալը կապ չունի Աստվածաշունչ կարդալ-չկարդալու հետ: Նույնն է, թե իսլամը ուսումնասիրելու համար կարդամ Ղուրան

ու ասեմ, որ էդքան էլ անտեղյակ չեմ, դեռ ավելին, վստահ եմ, որ շաաաատ իմ հարցերի դուք պատասխան տալ կդժվարանաք կամ չեք կարողանա

քրիստոնեությունը քաղաքականություն է, այսինքն՝ կրոնը ինքը ամբողջությամբ

----------


## The_only_one

> Քրիստոնեության մասին իմանալը կապ չունի Աստվածաշունչ կարդալ-չկարդալու հետ


Քրիստոնեության մասին կարելիա Վիքիպեդիայում էլ կարդալ :Smile:  Ու նաև Մեծ *Սովետական* հանրագիտարանում, իրա բոլոր կանխատեսելի եզրակացություններով




> ու մեկ էլ... ինչ են ապացուցել?


Բայց վստահ եմ, որ էս ու քո մի շարք այլ հարցերի պատասխանները, որոնք ենթադրաբար մենք չենք կարող տալ :Smile: , դու կստանաս ինքնուրույն Աստվածաշունչ ուսումնասիրելով և ոչ թե երկար ու հաճախ ոչինչ չասող ու չտվող բանավեճերի մեջ մտնելով:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Քրիստոնեության մասին իմանալը կապ չունի Աստվածաշունչ կարդալ-չկարդալու հետ: Նույնն է, թե իսլամը ուսումնասիրելու համար կարդամ Ղուրան


այլ բան է Աստղիկի  մասին իմանալ։այլ բան է Աստղիկին ճանաչել։





> ու ասեմ, որ էդքան էլ անտեղյակ չեմ, դեռ ավելին, վստահ եմ, որ շաաաատ իմ հարցերի դուք պատասխան տալ կդժվարանաք կամ չեք կարողանա]


ու ոչ ոք հակառակը չի պնդել։ բայց եթե մի հարցի պատասխանը չգիտեմ չի նշանակում որ այն չկա։




> քրիստոնեությունը քաղաքականություն է, այսինքն՝ կրոնը ինքը ամբողջությամբ]


քո՛ կարծիքով։

----------

Karina (16.02.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> այլ բան է Աստղիկի  մասին իմանալ։այլ բան է Աստղիկին ճանաչել։


համաձայն եմ, հատկապես ֆորումում :Ok: 





> քո՛ կարծիքով։


այո :Smile:  մոռացել էի նշել.. բայց, մի օր դուք էլ այդ եզրահանգմանը կգաք :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Քրիստոնեության մասին կարելիա Վիքիպեդիայում էլ կարդալ Ու նաև Մեծ Սովետական հանրագիտարանում, իրա բոլոր կանխատեսելի եզրակացություններով


ես կփորձեմ բավարարվել մեր եկեղեցու տրամադրած <<աղքատ>> նյութերով :Smile:

----------


## may

> Բայց վստահ եմ, որ էս ու քո մի շարք այլ հարցերի պատասխանները, որոնք ենթադրաբար մենք չենք կարող տալ, դու կստանաս ինքնուրույն Աստվածաշունչ ուսումնասիրելով և ոչ թե երկար ու հաճախ ոչինչ չասող ու չտվող բանավեճերի մեջ մտնելով:


Թեմայից շեղվելով` կուզեի իմանալ, թե ի´նչ նկատի ունեք *Աստվածաշունչ ուսումնասիրել* ասելով

----------


## Monk

> Հարգելի Մոնկ. նպատակս ՙկյանքի խոսք՚շարժումը ներկայացնելը չէ։(նրանց համախոհը չեմ)այլ այնտեղ զետեղված  Աստվածաշնչյան գրառումները։


Կտրուկ ջան, ես նման բան ի նկատի չեմ ունեցել: Ուղղակի քանի որ հարց էր ծագել կայքի վերաբերյալ, ճիշտ եմ համարել տեղեկացնել: Ես հետաքննություն չեմ անցակցնում, թե ով որ շարժմանն է հարում:  :Smile:

----------


## The_only_one

> ի´նչ նկատի ունեք Աստվածաշունչ ուսումնասիրել ասելով


Կարդալ, սերտել և հասկանալ Աստծո խոսքը

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կարդալ, սերտել և հասկանալ Աստծո խոսքը


Այ հենց սա է ամբողջ խնդիրը... ինչում ես վստահ, որ դա է Աստծու խոսքը? :Think:

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական* *Թեմայից մի շեղվեք:*

----------


## Nareco

Խնդրեմ http://www.etchmiadzin.com/  այստեղ կգտնե'ք Ձեզ հետաքրքող ցանկացած տեղեկատվություն, կարող եք կարդալ օրվա ընթերցանությունները: Մի խոսքով կայք` Ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյայի համար:  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (14.02.2009), Monk (14.02.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Խնդրեմ http://www.etchmiadzin.com/  այստեղ կգտնե'ք Ձեզ հետաքրքող ցանկացած տեղեկատվություն, կարող եք կարդալ օրվա ընթերցանությունները: Մի խոսքով կայք` Ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյայի համար:


այս կայք հաճախել եմ շնորհիվ քահանա.ամ-ի: Նույնիսկ նամակ էի գրել, թե ինչու է երիտասարդների համար նախատեսված բաժինը դատարկ :Sad:  Այդ բաժինն է ինձ շատ հետաքրքրում

----------


## Nareco

> այս կայք հաճախել եմ շնորհիվ քահանա.ամ-ի: Նույնիսկ նամակ էի գրել, թե ինչու է երիտասարդների համար նախատեսված բաժինը դատարկ Այդ բաժինն է ինձ շատ հետաքրքրում


Հատկապես ի՞նչ կուզենայիք տեսնել այդ բաժնում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հատկապես ի՞նչ կուզենայիք տեսնել այդ բաժնում:


Ինչքան որ Շողակաթ հեռուստաալիքը դիտում եմ, երիտասարդներին մեծ տեղ է հատկացվում: Կոնկրետ հաղորդումներ չգիտեմ, ժամեր չգիտեմ, բայց միշտ էլ պատահական որ միացնում եմ, մինչև վերջ դիտում եմ, որովհետև շատ հետաքրքիր են խոսում ու բացատրում մեր հոգևորականները: Ու էլի եմ ասում՝ իրենք չեն հիմնվում միայն Աստվածաշնչի վրա, օրինակները բերում են կյանքից՝ նույնիսկ գիտական հիմնավորումներով... Ու քանի որ ցերեկը տանը չեմ լինում, շատ կցանկանայի նույն նյութերը՝ հատկապես երիտասարդների հետ կապված, լինեին իրենց կայքում: Լինեին տեղեկություններ կրթության մասին...

----------

may (15.02.2009)

----------


## Մհեր 78

Ավետարանի «Գործք Առաքելոց» գրքում գրված, որ Քրիստոսի աշակերտներին առաջին անգամ Անտիոքում քրիստոնյա անվանեցին:
Այն մարդը, ով դարձել է Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի աշակերտը և հնազանդությամբ հետևում է Նրա ուսուցումներին, նա ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյա է:

----------

Karina (16.03.2009), Vaho (20.03.2009)

----------


## յոգի

Ճշմարիտ Քրիստոնյան նա է, ով հետևում է Քրիստոսի խոսքերին և պատվիրաններին հասկանալով դրանք, այլ ոչ թե պիտակավորած ««քրիստոնյա»» այն էլ գլուխ ջարդելով...
ես կասեի որ ճշմարիտ Քրիստոնյա շատ հազվագյուտ բան է...

----------

Ambrosine (05.04.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> ես կասեի որ ճշմարիտ Քրիստոնյա շատ հազվագյուտ բան է...


յոգի ջան. չգիտեմ ինչ արժեք ունի իմ խորհուրդը քեզ.բայց եթէ կարող ես՝ ոչ թէ ուրիշների մեջ փնտրիր ճշմարիտ Քրիստոնյաի.այլ փորձիր ինքդ լինել։ :Smile:

----------


## յոգի

> յոգի ջան. չգիտեմ ինչ արժեք ունի իմ խորհուրդը քեզ.բայց եթէ կարող ես՝ ոչ թէ ուրիշների մեջ փնտրիր ճշմարիտ Քրիստոնյաի.այլ փորձիր ինքդ լինել։


Շնորհակալ եմ խորհուրդիտ համար...

----------


## Marduk

Նախ սկսենք նրանից որ ամենաճշմարիտ քրիստոնեան կարող է լինել միայն Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու հետևորդ որովհետև միայն նրա պատկերացումներն են Քրիստոսի էության մասին մոտ իրականությանը

եվրոպական ուշ սերնդի աղանդները ամբողջ նպատակն է եղել աղավաղել Քրիստոսի էությունը

----------

Արիացի (08.04.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Այս թեմայում առաջարկում եմ խոսել ճշմարիտ քրիստոնեության մասին: Ո՞վ է իրեն համարում ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյա և ինչու՞


Հաստատ ես չեմ:

----------


## Karina

> Նախ սկսենք նրանից որ ամենաճշմարիտ քրիստոնեան կարող է լինել միայն Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու հետևորդ որովհետև միայն նրա պատկերացումներն են Քրիստոսի էության մասին մոտ իրականությանը
> 
> եվրոպական ուշ սերնդի աղանդները ամբողջ նպատակն է եղել աղավաղել Քրիստոսի էությունը


ուզում ես ասել քրիստոնեությունը միայն հայերի համա՞ր է, և Քրիստոսը մահացել է միայն հայերի համա՞ր: :Smile:

----------

Jarre (08.04.2009), Second Chance (08.04.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Նախ սկսենք նրանից որ ամենաճշմարիտ քրիստոնեան կարող է լինել միայն Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու հետևորդ որովհետև միայն նրա պատկերացումներն են Քրիստոսի էության մասին մոտ իրականությանը


ընդհանրապես որևէ մեկին ճշմարիտ կամ ոչ ճշմարիտ Քրիստոնեա  անվանելու համար պետք է  որ տվյալ անձը  ինքը լինի ճշմարտության մեջ։
իսկ ճշմարտության մեջ եղող մեկը գիտի որ դա իր որոշելու խնդիրը չէ։
Անձամբ ես ավելի շատ կտխրեմ.քան կուրախանամ.երբ Քրիստոնեությունից հեռու մարդը ինձ ասի  ՙդու ճշմարիտ Քրիստոնյա ես՚։

----------

Hrayr (11.04.2009)

----------


## may

> Նախ սկսենք նրանից որ ամենաճշմարիտ քրիստոնեան կարող է լինել միայն Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու հետևորդ որովհետև միայն նրա պատկերացումներն են Քրիստոսի էության մասին մոտ իրականությանը
> 
> եվրոպական ուշ սերնդի աղանդները ամբողջ նպատակն է եղել աղավաղել Քրիստոսի էությունը



Marduk ջան, առաջին մտքիդ հետ այդքան էլ համաձայն չեմ. գուցե այլ բան ես ցանկացել ասել?

----------


## Marduk

> ուզում ես ասել քրիստոնեությունը միայն հայերի համա՞ր է


Ոչ պարտադիր չի հայ լինել որպեսզի լինել Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու հետևորդ:
Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին տալիս է իր բացատրությունը Քրիստոսի էության մասին:
Եվ ես շատ եմ ուսումնասիրել Աստվածային էության մասին տարբեր պատկերացումներ ու եկել եմ այն եզրակացության որ ՀԱԵ-ն է ամենամոտը կանգնած ճշմարտությանը:

----------


## Marduk

> ուզում ես ասել քրիստոնեությունը միայն հայերի համա՞ր է:


Ոչ պարտադիր չի հայ լինել որպեսզի լինել Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու հետևորդ:
Հայ Aռաքելական Եկեղեցին տալիս է իր բացատրությունը Քրիստոսի էության մասին:
Եվ ես շատ եմ ուսումնասիրել Աստվածային էության մասին տարբեր պատկերացումներ ու եկել եմ այն եզրակացության որ ՀԱԵ-ն է ամենամոտը կանգնած ճշմարտությանը:

----------


## Hrayr

Ես մի քանի եկեղեցիների հետ եմ շբվել այդ թվում ՀԱԵ-ի հետ ու եկել այն եզրակացության որ բոլորն էլ հեռու են Աստծուց.....

Հասկանում եք սա բավական պատասխան չէ....

Ես մի բան գիտեմ,սա եմ սովորել Աստծուց, եթե մարդ անձնական հաղորդակցություն չունենա Աստծո հետ, եթե ինքն իր ներքին աշխարհում չի հաղորդակցվում Բարձյալի հետ այլևս կապ չունի թե նա որ եկեղեցի է հաճախում և ում ոնց է ընդունում, մի բան էլ եմ սովորել, որ առաջ այլ կերպ էի նայում, եթե մարդ շբվում է Աստծո հետ նա չի կարող այլ կերպ նայել նրանց ովքեր նույնպես շփվում են Աստծո հետ, նրանք դառնում են եղբայներ ու քույրեր քանի որ Հայր են ընդունում նույն Աստծուն, իսկ երբ մարդ չի շբվում Աստծո հետ նա ամեն ինչ կարող է ասել, խոսալ բանբասել ու չարախոսել ամեն մեկի հասցեին ով իրեն դուր չի գալիս.....

Փորձեք հասկանալ Աստծո միտքը....

----------

Second Chance (18.04.2009), Կտրուկ (11.04.2009)

----------


## Monk

> *Ես մի քանի եկեղեցիների հետ եմ շբվել այդ թվում ՀԱԵ-ի հետ ու եկել այն եզրակացության որ բոլորն էլ հեռու են Աստծուց.....*
> 
> Հասկանում եք սա բավական պատասխան չէ....
> 
> Ես մի բան գիտեմ,սա եմ սովորել Աստծուց, եթե մարդ անձնական հաղորդակցություն չունենա Աստծո հետ, եթե ինքն իր ներքին աշխարհում չի հաղորդակցվում Բարձյալի հետ այլևս կապ չունի թե նա որ եկեղեցի է հաճախում և ում ոնց է ընդունում, մի բան էլ եմ սովորել, որ առաջ այլ կերպ էի նայում, եթե մարդ շբվում է Աստծո հետ նա չի կարող այլ կերպ նայել նրանց ովքեր նույնպես շփվում են Աստծո հետ, նրանք դառնում են եղբայներ ու քույրեր քանի որ Հայր են ընդունում նույն Աստծուն, իսկ *երբ մարդ չի շբվում Աստծո հետ նա ամեն ինչ կարող է ասել, խոսալ բանբասել ու չարախոսել ամեն մեկի հասցեին ով իրեն դուր չի գալիս.....*
> 
> Փորձեք հասկանալ Աստծո միտքը....


Չափազանց մեծ պատասխանատվություն ես վերցնում քեզ վրա, Հրայր ջան, նման կատեգորիկ հայտարարություն անելով: Գուցե և կարող ես համարձակ արհամարհել և որևէ պատասխան չտալ ՀԱԵ հազարավոր և միլիոնավոր հավատացյալներին, որոնց դատավճիռն այդքան կտրուկ կայացրել ես, բայց արդյո՞ք կկարողանաս անպատասխան թողնել Աստծուն, Ում փոխարեն արտահայտում ես տեսակետ, որը միայն Ինքն է իրավասու արտահայտել: Ամեն դեպքում խորհուրդ կտայի դեռ չշտապել երկրորդ ընդգծածս միտքը վերագրել ուրիշներին: Կարող ես վստահ լինել, որ այն ընդգծելով` քեզ ոչինչ չեմ ակնարկում կամ վերագրում:

----------

may (11.04.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

Մոնկ ջան առաջին միտքը եթե նկատում ես գրել եմ ընդգծելու համար անպատասխանատու հայտարարությունները որոնք ոչ թե օգուտ են տալիս մարդկանց այլ վնասում են նրանց...

Իսկ երկրորդ միտքը հերքել չեմ կարող....
Բայց հարց ունեմ. Գրված է կանչվածները շատ են բայց փրկվածները քիչ, թյուրիմացությունից խուսափելու համար ավելացնեմ, գրված է շատերը կուզենան մտնել....
տեքստից հասկանում ենք որ սա վերաբերվում է նրանց ովքեր ուզենալու են մտնել երկնքի արքայությունը բայց չեն մտնելու, ինչ եք պատասխանելու այն հազարավոր հետևորդներին ովքեր այսօր անգամ չեն ել կասկածում որ կմտնեն արքայություն, որոնք ամեն ժամերգություններին ու ծիսակատարություններին մասնակցում են, բայց գալու է ժամանակը ու կատարվելու է անսպասելին....
Մոնկ ջան ես բոլորիդ էլ շատ հարգում եմ ու ՀԱԵ-ի դեմ բան չունեմ, համենայն դեպս այստեղ չեմ արտահայտի այդ մասին, ես սա ասում եմ նաև բոլոր եկեղեցիներին ովքեր չեն զգուշացնում մարդկանց որ շատերը մտնել կուզենան բայց քչերը կմտնեն..... ինչն է պատճառը.....

----------


## Monk

> Մոնկ ջան առաջին միտքը եթե նկատում ես գրել եմ ընդգծելու համար անպատասխանատու հայտարարությունները որոնք ոչ թե օգուտ են տալիս մարդկանց այլ վնասում են նրանց...
> 
> Իսկ երկրորդ միտքը հերքել չեմ կարող....
> Բայց հարց ունեմ. Գրված է կանչվածները շատ են բայց փրկվածները քիչ, թյուրիմացությունից խուսափելու համար ավելացնեմ, գրված է շատերը կուզենան մտնել....
> տեքստից հասկանում ենք որ սա վերաբերվում է նրանց ովքեր ուզենալու են մտնել երկնքի արքայությունը բայց չեն մտնելու, ինչ եք պատասխանելու այն հազարավոր հետևորդներին ովքեր այսօր անգամ չեն ել կասկածում որ կմտնեն արքայություն, որոնք ամեն ժամերգություններին ու ծիսակատարություններին մասնակցում են, բայց գալու է ժամանակը ու կատարվելու է անսպասելին....
> Մոնկ ջան ես բոլորիդ էլ շատ հարգում եմ ու ՀԱԵ-ի դեմ բան չունեմ, համենայն դեպս այստեղ չեմ արտահայտի այդ մասին, ես սա ասում եմ նաև բոլոր եկեղեցիներին ովքեր չեն զգուշացնում մարդկանց որ շատերը մտնել կուզենան բայց քչերը կմտնեն..... ինչն է պատճառը.....


Հրայր ջան, կարծում եմ, եթե որևէ միտք անպատասխանատու հայտարարություն է դիտարկվում, նմանատիպ հայտարարությամբ հանդես գալը լավագույն ելքը չէ:  :Smile: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է հարցիդ, ապա ուղղակի անհասկանալի է, թե ինչու ես շտապում այդ բազում մարդկանց նախապես արդեն դուրս թողնել Երկնքի Արքայությունից? Իհարկե, բազում են կանչվածները, ամբողջ մարդկությունն է կանչված, իսկ թե արդեն ով կլինի փրկված ընտրյալը, դա վստահաբար մարդու որոշելիք խնդիրը չէ: Ուղղափառ դավանանք ունենալը կարոևոր նախապայման է փրկության համար, բայց ոչ վերջնական, քանի որ դեռ պետք է ապրել այդ դավանանքի համեմատ, իսկ սա արդեն անհատի խնդիր է, ոչ թե Եկեղեցու: Ասում ես` շփվել ես ՀԱԵ հետ. ուրեմն պիտի իմանաս, որ քո ասած ժամերգություններն ու ծիսակատարությունները միասնական աղոթքն ու աստվածապաշտությունն են, այն, ինչը Քրիստոնեական Եկեղեցու կենսականության գրավական է: Իսկ թե աղոթքի (լինի ընդհանրական, թե անհատական) կանգնող յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ինչքանով է հաղորդակից այդ աղոթքի միջոցով Աստծուն, դա արդեն ամեն մեկիս համար առանձին խնդիր է, ոչ մեկս չենք կարող որևէ բան փոփոխել կամ որոշում կայացնել ուրիշի փոխարեն: Բայց եթե ես և դու Եկեղեցում կամ առանձին աղոթքի ենք կանգնած, և դու իրապես հաղորդակից ես քո աղոթքին, իսկ ես` ոչ, ապա դա արդեն ոչ քո մեղքն է, ոչ էլ Եկեղեցու, այլ կոնկրետ իմ, և օգնել կամ որոշել կարող է միայն սրտեր քննող Աստված, ուրիշ ոչ ոք: Ասում ես` շփվել ես ՀԱԵ հետ. որևէ առիթ չունեմ կասկածելու ասածիդ: Բայց քո վերաբերմունքից ու արտահայտած մտքերից ենթադրում եմ, որ այդ շփումը կամ ճանաչողությունը խորքային չի եղել: Գոնե չէիր ասի, որ ՀԱԵ անհաղորդ կամ անիրազեկ է թողել իր հետևորդներին Տիրոջ խոսքերին, որոնցից մատնաշել ես <Բազումք են կոչեցեալք եւ սակաւք են ընտրեալք>-ը: Խորհուրդ կտայի ավելի լավ ճանաչել Հայ Եկեղեցին` չպայմանավորելով այդ ճանաչողությունը մակերեսային երևույթներով, ասենք այն հանգամանքով, որ ՀԱԵ սպասավոր Մոնկը չի կարող լիարժեքորեն համապատասպանել իրական քրիստոնյայի չափանիշներին:

----------


## Hrayr

Մոնկ ջան ես ուրիշ բանի մասին եմ խոսում, այո շատ խորը չեմ գնացել, չեմ ուզում շատ մանրանալ բայց ասեմ. շատ խորը գնալու կարիք էլ չկա քանի որ ինչքան խորանում ես այնքան ավանդական սովորություններ ես սովորում իսկ դա գիտենք որ Աստծո հետ կապ չունի....
Մոնկ ջան ես չեմ մարդկանց դուրս հանում այդպես է ասում Աստծո խոսքը, որը վերաբերում է այն մարդկանց որոնք ուզում են մտնել արքայություն,սակայն չեն մտնում....
ՀԱԵ-ի շատ հետևորդներ էլ նույն կերպ ձգտում են մտնել, բայց կա պայման, բայց քչերը կմտնեն այդ պայմանը չկատարելու համար..... Ես ուզում եմ որ մարկանց հայացքն ուղղված լինի Աստծուն այլ ոչ թե մարկանց.....

----------


## Monk

Հրայր ջան, այն, որ հայտնաբերածդ ընդամենը ավադական սովորույթներ են եղել, արդեն իսկ խոսում է այնմասին, որ բաձարձակապես հասու չես եղել ՀԱԵ էությանը: Իսկ չճանաչելով ՀԱԵ-ն` արդեն իսկ մերժել այն կամ հրաժարվել ճանաչել այն, նման է, Ա. Մենի պատկերավոր օրինակով ասած` ծովին չհասած` ավազների մեջ խեղդվելուն (Խեղդվել բառն այստեղ ընդամենը պատկերավոր օրինակ է :Smile:  ): Ինչ վերաբերում է ավանդական սովորույթների` Աստծո հետ կապ ունենալ-չունենալուն, ապա շատ չեմ ցանկանում խորանալ, մանավանդ որ այն մասնավորեցման կարիք ունի: Ուղղակի ասեմ, որ կոնկրետ Եկեղեցու պարագային այդ սովորույթներն իրապես դադարում են Աստծո հետ կապ ունենալ, երբ դառնում են զուտ սովորույթներ` զրկվելով իրենց կենսական բովանդակությունից: Կամ էլ երբ դիտարկվում են իբրև այդպիսին:
Աստծո Խոսքը բոլորս էլ ընդունում ենք. խնդիրն այն է, որ դու արդեն կոնկրետ մարդկանց խումբ ես մատնանշում` ի դեմս ՀԱԵ հետևորդների: Քո ասած պայմանը, կամ ավելի ճիշտ, պայմանները, ունիվերսալ են բոլորի համար, և դրանցում թերացողը, անկախ այն հանգամանքից, թե ՀԱԵ, կամ այլ ուղղափառ Եկեղեցու հետևորդ է, անշուշտ կրողն է դառնում այն տխուր մարգարեության, որ քչերը կընտրվեն: Այստեղ դարձյալ դառնում եմ իմ այն խոսքին, որ, այսպես ասած, պայմանների կատարումն արդեն անհատի խնդիր է: Աստծուց կարող է հեռանալ անհատը, բայց ոչ Եկեղեցին, քանի որ Եկեղեցին հենց Աստծուն հետևողների ամբողջությունն է:

----------


## Hrayr

Մոնկ ջան մի տեսակ տպավորություն է որ ուզում ես անընդհատ աղավաղես թեման ու միտքը խառնես....
Իսկ եթե չես հասկանում թե ինչ եմ ասում խնդրում եմ կամ ասա կամել մի պատասխանի.... տպավորություն է ստեղծվում որ ես մի բան եմ ասում դու ուրիշ բանից ես խոսում....
Որպեսզի անհիմն չթվա ասածներս ավելացնեմ, ես խոսում եմ այն մասին որ ինչքան խորանում ես այնքան Ավանդապաշտության ես հանդիպում, իսկ դու ասում ես որ եթե դա եմ տեսել նշանակում է բան էլ չեմ հասկացել, իսկ ինչպես կբնութագրես ծեսերի ու ծիսակատարությունների փաստը, անհավատ ժողովրդին հաղորդություն տալն ու մկրտելու համար գումար վերցնելը..... խնդրում եմ մի ստիպի խորը գնալ.....
Ուզում եմ հիշես առաքեալների ժամանակ ոնց էր,Պողոսն ասում է ծախք եղա.... Բեր այսօր մենք էլ գնանք այն ճանապարհով....

----------

Չամիչ (12.04.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> իսկ ինչպես կբնութագրես ծեսերի ու ծիսակատարությունների փաստը, .


Իսկ ծեսերի ՙգլուխգործոցը՚ երեկ՝  զատիկին Հիսուսի թաղումն էր։Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեի ծիծաղեի թէ լաց լինեի։Մինչև ու՞ր կարելի է հասնել այսպես։ 
իսկ թաղումը կազմակերպելուց առաջ . պետք չէ՞ր արդյոք մեկին նաև խաչել. հետո նոր իջեցնել թաղել։
ի միջայլոց ՝ո՞ր երկիրն էր չեմ հիշում.այնտեղ. այս օրերին. մարդիք իրենց սկսում են ձաղկերով  արյունլվա անել.իրենց խաչը բարձրացնել.կարծես  թէ այղ մազոխիզմով  պետք է մասնակից լինեն  Հիսուսի չարչարանքներին։ Աստված տա  բանը սրան էլ չհասնի։
ՈՒ որքան ծեսերը շատանում են. այնտեղ սերն ու շնորքը պակասում է։

----------

Չամիչ (12.04.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

*




 Hrayr-ի խոսքերից
					

իսկ ինչպես կբնութագրես ծեսերի ու ծիսակատարությունների փաստը, անհավատ ժողովրդին հաղորդություն տալն ու մկրտելու համար գումար վերցնելը..... խնդրում եմ մի ստիպի խորը գնալ.....


*

Իսկապես որ շատ դիպուկ հարց ես բարձրացնում:

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկապես որ շատ դիպուկ հարց ես բարձրացնում:


էս ամեն ինչ, ինկատի ունեմ էս վիճակը, երբ գործը ու ասածը իրար հակառակ բևեռներում են, սկսվեց հավանաբար էն ժամանակից հետո, երբ եկեղեցին զրկվեց իր տասնորդից, ու բաժանվեց եկեղեցին պետությունից: իրականում եկեղեցին ու պետությունը պետք է լինեն միասնական: Կյանքում նրանք միասնական են չէ՞: 
էս ստին կարելի է վերջ տալ միայն վերականգնելով հին կառույցները ու ֆինանսավորման աղբյուրները: երբ եկեղեցին լինի իրականում անկախ:

----------


## Hrayr

> էս ամեն ինչ, ինկատի ունեմ էս վիճակը, երբ գործը ու ասածը իրար հակառակ բևեռներում են, սկսվեց հավանաբար էն ժամանակից հետո, երբ եկեղեցին զրկվեց իր տասնորդից, ու բաժանվեց եկեղեցին պետությունից: իրականում եկեղեցին ու պետությունը պետք է լինեն միասնական: Կյանքում նրանք միասնական են չէ՞: 
> էս ստին կարելի է վերջ տալ միայն վերականգնելով հին կառույցները ու ֆինանսավորման աղբյուրները: երբ եկեղեցին լինի իրականում անկախ:


Մասամբ համաձայն եմ, բայց վերջ տալու համար պետք է առաջվա կապն առ Աստված վերականգնել, որպեսզի մարդն Աստծո առաջ չարություն անելուց առաջ մի հատ իրեն հաշիվ տա.... Որպեսզի կարողանա հոգևորականը Նարեկացու նման տեսնի իր խղճալի ու մեղավոր վիճակը, այն ժամանակ կհասկանա ինչ է նշանակում կենդանի Աստծո առաջ չարություն անել ու մարդկանց մոլորեցնելով դեպի կործանում տանել փարիսեցիների նման։ Իրոք կան նաև Նրանք որոնք ունեն այս ամենը ու ամեն բանի մեջ հաշվետու են Աստծուն, բայց նրանք փոքրամասնություն են կազմում և իրենցից ոչ մի ուժ չեն ներկայացնում...

----------

Second Chance (17.04.2009)

----------


## Monk

> Մոնկ ջան մի տեսակ տպավորություն է որ ուզում ես անընդհատ աղավաղես թեման ու միտքը խառնես....
> Իսկ եթե չես հասկանում թե ինչ եմ ասում խնդրում եմ կամ ասա կամել մի պատասխանի.... տպավորություն է ստեղծվում որ ես մի բան եմ ասում դու ուրիշ բանից ես խոսում....
> Որպեսզի անհիմն չթվա ասածներս ավելացնեմ, ես խոսում եմ այն մասին որ ինչքան խորանում ես այնքան Ավանդապաշտության ես հանդիպում, իսկ դու ասում ես որ եթե դա եմ տեսել նշանակում է բան էլ չեմ հասկացել, իսկ ինչպես կբնութագրես ծեսերի ու ծիսակատարությունների փաստը, անհավատ ժողովրդին հաղորդություն տալն ու մկրտելու համար գումար վերցնելը..... խնդրում եմ մի ստիպի խորը գնալ.....
> Ուզում եմ հիշես առաքեալների ժամանակ ոնց էր,Պողոսն ասում է ծախք եղա.... Բեր այսօր մենք էլ գնանք այն ճանապարհով....


Անհասկացող էլ դարձանք :Smile:  
Տպավորությանդ պահով էլ ասեմ, որ թեման աղավաղելու ամենաքիչ շահագրգռվածություն ունեցողներից մեկն եմ: Թեկուզ այն պատճառով, որ մոդերատոր եմ, ինձ վրա է մնալու վերջում  :Wink: 
Հրայր ջան, ես էլ քեզ խորհուրդ կտայի իմ ասածներից ինչը որ սխալ ես հասկանում (ի տարբերություն քեզ, չեմ ուզում ասել` չես հասկանում, քանի որ դու ինձ վրա անհասկացողի տպավորություն չես թողնում), մի փոքր ավելի ուշադրություն դարձնես նվաստիս գրածին, կամ էլ հստակեցնես, թե ինչը չեմ հասկանում: Բերածդ օրինակը դա չի արտահայտում:
Առաջ քաշած հարցերիդ պատասխանում եմ, բայց խնդրանքով, որ դրանք այսուհետ տրվեն առավել համապատասխան թեմայում: Ծեսերի հարցով արդեն անդրադարձել թեթևակի, ավելին արդեն վստահաբար կշեղի թեման: Անհավատ կամ հավատացյալի հաղորդություն տալու հարցում եղած չափանիշներից (եթե շփվել ես, պիտի որ ծանոթ լինես այդ չափանիշներին) ավելին չգիտեմ: Եթե մարդը ցանկանում է հաղորդություն ստանալ, ես չեմ որոշողը նրա հավատքի չափը: Եթե դու կարող ես որոշել, արի ցույց տուր այն. համոզիչ լինելու դեպքում կառաջնորդվենք դրանով: Գումար վերցնելու հարցիդ էլ պատասխանել չեմ կարող, այդ փորձառությունը չունեմ, չեմ էլ պատրաստվում ունենալ: Պողոսը բայց կարծեմ չի դատապարտում համայնքի կողմից իր հովվի մասին հոգ տանելը` հստակ մեկնաբանելով <Կալում աշխատող եզան դունչը չկապես> կամ <Մշակն արժանի է իր վարձին> արտահայտությունների իմաստը: Կրկնում եմ բայց, որ այդ փորձառությունը չունեմ: 




> Իսկ ծեսերի ՙգլուխգործոցը՚ երեկ՝  զատիկին Հիսուսի թաղումն էր։Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեի ծիծաղեի թէ լաց լինեի։Մինչև ու՞ր կարելի է հասնել այսպես։ 
> իսկ թաղումը կազմակերպելուց առաջ . պետք չէ՞ր արդյոք մեկին նաև խաչել. հետո նոր իջեցնել թաղել։
> ի միջայլոց ՝ո՞ր երկիրն էր չեմ հիշում.այնտեղ. այս օրերին. մարդիք իրենց սկսում են ձաղկերով  արյունլվա անել.իրենց խաչը բարձրացնել.կարծես  թէ այղ մազոխիզմով  պետք է մասնակից լինեն  Հիսուսի չարչարանքներին։ Աստված տա  բանը սրան էլ չհասնի։
> ՈՒ որքան ծեսերը շատանում են. այնտեղ սերն ու շնորքը պակասում է։


Ծեսերի գլուխգործոցն այսօր էր, Կտրուկ ջան, Ս. Հարության տոնը: Սիրո և շնորհի չափազանց առատությունից է բխում  մակերեսային դիտարկումներով ծաղրանքն ու իրոնիան?   :Smile:

----------


## Hrayr

Մոնկ ջան, գիտես ես քո մասին չեմ խոսում, ես քեզ հետ անձնական նամակներով եմ շբվում ու վատ կարծիք չունեմ, խոսքը վերաբերում է այն մեքենային, որն իրականությունն աղավաղում է, իսկ դու հավանաբար փորձում ես պաշտպանել ինքդ էլ գիտակցելով որ շատ բաներ սխալ են, իսկ եթե ոչ հաստատ եմ ասում դեռևս չես հանդիպել Կենդանի Աստծուն, վերջինի հարցում կարծում եմ որ այդպես չէ....
Ինչ վերաբերում է կալի մեջ աշխատող եզանը դա այն չի որ քաղաքացին գիտի այս եկեղեցում այս ինչ քահանան է ու այսքան պետք է տալ որպեսզի այսինչ գործն անի, որ հետո էլ գնա անասնական բաներ անի, Աստված թող ների այս արտահայտության համար....
Մոնկ ջան սա գաղտնիք չէ, սա դժբախտ իրականությունն է որից ուզումենք ձերբազատվել բոլորս, այդ թվում նաև դու...
Շնորհակալություն համբերության ու բարեհամբույր վերաբերմունք ցուցաբերելու համար.

----------

Monk (12.04.2009)

----------


## Monk

> Մոնկ ջան, գիտես ես քո մասին չեմ խոսում, ես քեզ հետ անձնական նամակներով եմ շբվում ու վատ կարծիք չունեմ, խոսքը վերաբերում է այն մեքենային, որն իրականությունն աղավաղում է, իսկ դու հավանաբար փորձում ես պաշտպանել ինքդ էլ գիտակցելով որ շատ բաներ սխալ են, իսկ եթե ոչ հաստատ եմ ասում դեռևս չես հանդիպել Կենդանի Աստծուն, վերջինի հարցում կարծում եմ որ այդպես չէ....
> Ինչ վերաբերում է կալի մեջ աշխատող եզանը դա այն չի որ քաղաքացին գիտի այս եկեղեցում այս ինչ քահանան է ու այսքան պետք է տալ որպեսզի այսինչ գործն անի, որ հետո էլ գնա անասնական բաներ անի, Աստված թող ների այս արտահայտության համար....
> Մոնկ ջան սա գաղտնիք չէ, սա դժբախտ իրականությունն է որից ուզումենք ձերբազատվել բոլորս, այդ թվում նաև դու...
> Շնորհակալություն համբերության ու բարեհամբույր վերաբերմունք ցուցաբերելու համար.


Նախ շնորհակալություն իհարկե :Smile:  
Կարծես մեր խոսակցությունը վերջապես անցնում է նույն հարթության վրա: Ամբողջ խնդիրն էլ հենց այն է, Հրայր ջան, որ ոչ մի մեքենա էլ չկա: Կան պարզապես արժանավոր և անարժան մարդիկ: Մարդիկ, որ ձգտում են իրական կրողը լինել Քրիստոսի ավանդած արժեքների, և մարդիկ, որ աղավաղում են այդ արժեքները և այն ծառայեցնում իրենց շահերին: Եւ սա եղել է բոլոր ժամանակներում, կլինի նաև միշտ: Քրիստոսի կողմից ընտրված աշակերտների մեջ էլ շահամոլ մատնիչ գտնվեց, բայց չէ՞ որ նա չէր Քրիստոսի իրական աշակերտը: Վերևում օրինակ ես բերել Նարեկացուն. Նարեկացու օրոք էլ հոգևորականներ կային, որ հալածում էին նրան: Բայց ում անունն է այսօր մնացել և ինչպես? ՀԱԵ -ն իրականում այն բազում անարժանները չեն, որոնց անուններն էլ չեն մնացել, այլ Մաշտոցը, Սահակ Պարթևը, Խորենացին, Շնորհալին, Տաթևացին, Նարեկացին և այլ բազում *իրական քրիստոնյաները*, որոնց սրբության շնորհիվ է կյանք առել և ծաղկել ՀԱԵ: Եւ այսօր էլ այդ սրբերի հաստատած աղոթքի և աստվածապաշտության կարգերն են, որ այսօր ցավոք շատերը ծաղրում , հեգնում ու քննադատում են, առանց խորամուխ լինելու դրանց բուն էությանը, իրական արժեքին: Եւ նման վերաբերմունքով էլ դրանք այդ մարդկանց համար մեռնում և դառնում են անկենդան ծեսեր, մեխանիկական սովորույթներ: 
Իսկ կոնկրետ բերածդ օրինակի համար, Հրայր ջան, ասեմ, որ նման երևույթ պաշտպանելու համար աննորմալ կամ սրիկա պիտի լինեմ, քանի որ ինքս մերժում եմ այդ երևույթները: Մեղմ ասած` մերժում եմ:

----------

ars83 (20.05.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ծեսերի գլուխգործոցն այսօր էր, Կտրուկ ջան, Ս. Հարության տոնը: Սիրո և շնորհի չափազանց առատությունից է բխում  մակերեսային դիտարկումներով ծաղրանքն ու իրոնիան?


Հարգելի Մոնք.ծաղրով չեմ ասում.այլ սրտի ցավով։ այդ ողջ թաղման արարողության փոխարեն  ինձ թվում է  ավելի պատվելի կլիներ  մի կենդանի քարոզ մատուցվեր ժողովրդին։
ինչպե՞ս է գրված.եթէ օրենքը պահում ես պետք է պահես ամբողջությամբ։նմանապես եթե որոշված է ծիսակարգը.իսկ ինչու՞ օրինակ  լերան քարոզի օրն էլ  որևէ լեռան վրա  ծիսական քարոզ չկազմակերպվի։
իսկ սիրո պակասի համար խոստովանվեմ .որ իրոք իմ սերը տուժեց այն պահից երբ Առաքելական եկեղեցին  լեզուների պարգև ունեցող եկեղեցուն դասեց սատանիստների հետ։ :Sad:

----------


## dvgray

> Հարգելի Մոնք.ծաղրով չեմ ասում.այլ սրտի ցավով։ այդ ողջ թաղման արարողության փոխարեն  ինձ թվում է  ավելի պատվելի կլիներ  մի կենդանի քարոզ մատուցվեր ժողովրդին։
> ինչպե՞ս է գրված.եթէ օրեքը պահում ես պետք է պահես ամբողջությամբ։նմանապես եթե որոշված է ծիսակարգը.իսկ ինչու՞ օրինակ  լերան քարոզի օրն էլ  որևէ լեռան վրա  ծիսական քարոզ չկազմակերպվի։
> իսկ սիրո պակասի համար խոստովանվեմ .որ իրոք իմ սերը տուժեց այն պահից երբ Առաքելական եկեղեցին  լեզուների պարգև ունեցող եկեղեցուն դասեց սատանիստների հետ։


հարգելի Կտրուկ
չէի ուզում խառնվել, բայց թույլ տուր մի բան ասել:
ծիսակարգի առկայությունը չի խանգարում, որ քարոզ ասվի: ինչպես նաև հակառակը:  այսինքն "մեկը մեկի տեղը անելը" կարծում եմ տեղին չի  :Smile: 
…
համոզիչ, ճշգրիտ ու տեղին քարոզ ասելը մեր մեջ ասած ամեն մեկի բանը չի: իսկ ծիսակարգը պահանելը էն մինիմումն է, որով կարող է ուղեկցել հավաքը: 

դարեր ի վեր մարդկությունը /և ոչ թե Աստված/ մշակել է տարբեր ծւսակարգեր, որոնք ուղեկցել են իրեն: օրինակ պարերը նույնպես ծիսական արարողակարգեր են եղել և կան շատ դեպքերում: կամ որ Նախագահները իրար հանդիպելուց հետևում են արարողակարգերի: կամ որ երբ ուսուցիչը դասարան ներս է մտնում, պետք է վեր կենալ նստարանից: իսկ այդ արարողակարգերի կատարելը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ուսուցիչը գերագույն մարգարե է ու կարողանում է լավագույնս ուսուցանել:
 :Smile:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Սիրո և շնորհի չափազանց առատությունից է բխում  մակերեսային դիտարկումներով ծաղրանքն ու իրոնիան?


Հարգելի Մոնք .ամեն դեպքում եթե ծաղր ես զգացել՝ ներող եղիր խնդրում եմ։  
Բայց. կարծում էմ Քրիստոսի հանդեպ ծաղրի վառ դրսևորում է    ՙՇողակաթով՚ ամեն զատկի տոնին ցույց տրվող ԻԲՐ ՙՀիսուս՚ ֆիլմը։ուղղակի խեղկատակություն է։ես չգիտեմ այդ ալիքը որևէ կապ ունի Առաքելական եկեղեցու հետ ։կարծեմ թէ այո։
նշանակում է որ ողջունու՞մ եք այդ ֆիլմը։
հիշեցնեմ. որ ֆիլմում Հիսուս իբի ինչ որ երիտասարդական սեր է ունեցած լինում  Մարթայի  հետ։ հետո  Հովսեփի  վրա լաց է լինում ասելով ՙինչու՞ ինձ մենակ թողեցիր. ես ինչպե՞ս պիտի կատարեմ իմ  գործը երկրի վրա ՚ և նմանօրինակ  այլ  խայտառակ  ու  անառողջ վարդապետությունից բխող ենթադրություններ։

----------

Second Chance (17.04.2009)

----------

